# Universal Martial Arts Assoc.



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 10, 2007)

If anyone is interested in a non-political association please visit www.umaa.ws for more information.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Dec 13, 2007)

hmm site looks nice u guys do open events at all?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes anyone can take part in the Summer Camp, various training seminars, and any tournaments that are a sponsored UMAA event.  However UMAA is not a tournament sanctioning association, its about the training and its about getting some value out of the association as a member.


----------



## Guliufa (Nov 6, 2008)

Fisher Sensei, Haisai! 

I have been considering this organization. I was teaching Okinawan Goju Ryu for a while at the local Y, and I love Shorin Ryu. I believe the two arts support and compliment each other. I saw there was a "transition program" for anyone from another art considering a transition. 

I have a foundation in the Okinawan Koryu concepts of Tuidi, Kyusho, etc. I don't currently have any students as I relocated and have not really tried to establish a following thus far. I had never heard of Hanshi Nitta until recently. 

Can you tell me about your experiences with UMAA? 

Thanks.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 6, 2008)

Guliufa said:


> Fisher Sensei, Haisai!
> 
> I have been considering this organization. I was teaching Okinawan Goju Ryu for a while at the local Y, and I love Shorin Ryu. I believe the two arts support and compliment each other. I saw there was a "transition program" for anyone from another art considering a transition.
> 
> ...


 I am glad you are considering UMAA.  Please note unless you truly want to transition you don't have to be a member but yes there is a transition program in place.  You can also get certification in Kobudo and soon Hakutsuru also.  The shorin ryu transition program is via teh Matsumura Shorin Ryu system as that is the base of the association since Kyoshi Williams studied under Fusei Kise and is currently studying under Yoshimatsu Akamine and Seifuku Nitta.  However we have representation from all branches of Shorin Ryu in the association.

My experience has been nothing less than outstanding.  In February I will have been a member for 2 years and I serve as the Ohio State Director for the association.  Each year the association hosts its annual summer camp in Jacksonville, NC where this  year we had people come in from several states one from as far away has Hawaii and had attendance from people from Puerto Rico.  The quality of karate and kobudo is among the best I have ever seen and if you ever get a chance to train with Hanshi Nitta and his son Kazuma you are sure to be pleased.

The association has representation from Shorin Ryu, Goju Ryu, Isshin Ryu, Hakutsuru, Kobudo, Kung fu, tai chi, iaido, ju jitsu, kyusho jutsu, chin na, tuite, Okinawa Kenpo, Shito Ryu, Tae Kwon Do, and so many more.

The certification process is not a paper mill type process, we have a martial arts passport in place that members must present if they apply for promotion otherwise promotions / certifications are awarded based on truly knowing the person and not based on he / she said type thing.

If you have any questions please let me know and I will try to answer everything I can.


----------

